# Yes, Echo Again



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well since Echo has been producing for us why not keep going where one can have fun catch'n fish.  Parked above the resort can't see parking at one of the pullouts by the dam as we're not sure footed mountains goats hopping from bolder to bolder to get down onto the ice. :mrgreen: Plus can't get the ice sleds down with all the ice fishing necessities.

Ice is over 20 inches thick, edges as of yesterday were pretty solid because of the cold weather. Had the board just in case we needed it to traverse onto the ice but didn't need to use it. Temp at Echo didn't get above 22-26 degrees and there was lots of sunshine and absolutely no wind....a perfect crisp blue bird ice fish'n day :wink:.

Stated directly out and left of the boat ramp about 25 yards beyond the bouy sticking up out of the ice. Fish'n in water depth of approximately 30-35 feet. We used 1 1/2" Glow Ice Cutters, # 2 and 3 nickle Swedish Pimples with glow strip, Rat Finky Nuclear Ants (chartreuse) all tipped with a tasty morsel, wax worm. 

Trout were caught on Ice Cutters and #2 Pimple in the upper water column 10-20 feet. Perch were hugging the bottom anywhere from a few inches to a foot off the bottom. Trout and Perch would nibble at lure then take it. Sure glad we invested in those nifty spring bobbers as they'll show the slightest and I mean slightest of nibbles. Had to be quick on the rod setting the hook. Missed a lot of hits...tossed back over a dozen small perch and one small trout. Largest trout measured right under 17 inches and Perch measured 7-9 plus inches. All fish were plump.

All in all it was another fantastic Echo day of ice fish'n that produced for us two.

Fish'n partners first Utah bow measured over 16 inches and was plump.









Our Echo catches....as you can see it was cold as these fish were frozen solid in about 45 minutes to an hour.









Echo Trout....









Yep think'n of doing Echo again tomorrow. Sure hope if you went fish'n this weekend the bite was on for you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Job K2 keep the reports coming, and the pics. :mrgreen: Those last three trout look like clones, thats the way Minersville is. Anyway Good Job.
BTK


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Those perchies sure look tasty...! Good job! Glad echo produced for you again!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

> Well since Echo has been producing for us why not keep going where one can have fun catch'n fish.


If it aint broke...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job again K2! Those are good looking fish. Im hoping to make it up there later today. How was the slush?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Great job again K2! Those are good looking fish. Im hoping to make it up there later today. How was the slush?


There was no slush at all on the ice.  Later in the afternoon shore was a tad bit soft but on the ice no slush.  Also they plowed the road leading down into the resort and in the resort also. So, plan on scraping up the bottom of ice sleds. :| Also not to good for snowmobile tracks. Saw several yesterday and they were going fast down the ramp onto the ice to keep from sticking on the soft shorelines. Slush moster wasn't visible for now on Echo ice _(O)_ . :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice K2, thanks for the info.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad you had something to keep you awake while you were fishing. Looks like fun.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Yes, Echo Again Part II*

Went to Echo on 17 Feb and just ditto the 15 Feb post on lures used and location. Only difference found the bite a tad bit slower. Only one little bow landed and returned to the depths of Echo. More folks on the ice and appeared only a very few trout were being landed at least where we were at. :|

Folks came up to us and wanted to know if we found a Perch hole as they'd been watching us bring them in. Nope we said it's just the magic of the ice fish'n tools as they asked about the little gizmos attached to the end of our rods AKA _spring bobbers_ :? . These guys watched in amazement how the spring bobber (another invention I missed out on) picked up the slightest nibbles as we pulled up Perch with size. A couple of guys stated they were going to purchase these.

I'm here to tell you and believe you me we're just novices to ice fish'n but without a doubt a necessity of ice fish'n (besides good boots) are good _spring bobbers_.  At least for us, and for once these fish'n gizmos weren't a waste of precious $$$. 

We tossed back well over a dozen Perch some 7-8 inchers that were most likely females with a belly full of eggs. We tried to be selective on what to keep. 8)

The ones we decided to keep....









The little guy returned to the Echo Depths....









The inventions I missed out on....worth the money IMHO....


















So will there be more ice fish'n at Echo for us....I'm think'n so. It's producing so even though it may be the same story from us we're catching a good eat'n fish. :wink: :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow morning trying for another mess of perch. Was the slush monster awake? I'd really like to use my snowmobile to get on and off. I'm not real concerned about the edges, but the slush out on the lake can be a real killer.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

dubob said:


> I'll be there tomorrow morning trying for another mess of perch. Was the slush monster awake? I'd really like to use my snowmobile to get on and off. I'm not real concerned about the edges, but the slush out on the lake can be a real killer.


Absoultely no visible slush monster _(O)_ as of yesterday (17 Feb) out on the ice. Saw snowmobiles yesterday taking a trail alongside the the lake from the roadside parking area just up and leading into into the resort. However, they plowed the road leading down into the resort. Snowmobiles tracks on the LHS of going into the resort but snowmobiles appeared to be following a trail on the north going east. One did go out from the boat ramp but used speed when approaching the shore. From roadside parking there was about a about 20' gap of asphalt.

Enjoy the Perch fishing and let me know how you did make sure you have spring bobbers as the bite is soft and be quick draw on the rod.  We were catching them right down on the bottom to about a foot up in roughly 38' of water. :wink: :wink:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow I need to track down your spot, I sat there for a few hours this afternoon with my buddy and we each only got 1 tiny perch. The guys next to us were there all day and got nothing. Oh well we still had fun and there was zero sightings of the slush monster. A ton of deer and elk everywhere and they looked hungry. I think I might try again tomorrow and see if I can change my luck.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I took my boys up to Echo Monday afternoon and we stayed until 5:30. It was tough. We caught 6 perch (5-8 inches) and 1 14" rainbow. 24 inch ice and a cold breeze. I was hoping to get on some of those 8-12 inch perch, but it was not to be. That was my first time on the lake to fish and I can see it is tough.


----------

